# Red Eyed Tree Frog with Bulge



## Bshane01 (Dec 19, 2014)

Animal info:

Species- Red Eyed Tree Frog
Line/Origin-
Age of animal- 4+ years
When you acquired animal in question- 4+
Food(s) you are feeding- Crickets, Dubias, Flies
How often/what type(s) of supplements you are dusting with- Flukers calcium with D3, 3 times a week and Rep-cal Herptivite Multivitamins once a week
Age of supplements & how you store them- less than a year
Symptoms/problems you are experiencing with animal- Bulge behind Scapula
Additional information-
Pictures-


Animal in question's vivarium info:

Tank Size 18x18x24 total of 3 frogs
Temperature 72 to 81 degree & humidity- 60 to 80
Misting schedule- twice a day
Heating or cooling method (if any)- 23w day lights and 40w night
Type of drainage system used (if any)- False bottom with water fall
Types of plants used-
Types of light(s) used-23w cfs natural, 40w night
Substrates used- clay pellets
Types of hides/number of hides used- 
Sanitization method(s) used to sanitize - leaf litter, substrate, driftwood etc-250 degrees oven for 1 1/2 hr, and 5% bleach water for the cage and what cant go in the oven.

Has anyone seen this before. The bulge is only on one side and she doesn't seem to be bloated. She still eats and move normal and I cant fine an illness that fit this.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

All I can say is see a vet. Odd bulges of all sizes can be caused by a number of things, some problematic, some not. In this case I think an expert diagnosis is necessary.

John


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice to see you used the template. I agree with John. With something like that it's best to consult a vet.


----------



## Bshane01 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks to the both of you for the response.I will find a vet around here that works with frogs. Has anyone seen something like this. My other two RETF shows nothing of the sort. Concern is if its contagious. The frogs have been separated but I don't know if it will help now.

Thanks to all for any info.


----------



## Bshane01 (Dec 19, 2014)

Quick update, vet said it was water retention and a dry environment was require. Seams odd to me but the bulge is gone.


----------

